# Tsar Tank, Netopyr 1915



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

Is this another piece of found tech?

A tank, anyone think this is a real posibility? The guns range is litimited by those silly wheels.

Very little info on the regular interwebs!

'During World War I, Russia constructed the Tsar Tank, a vehicle unlike anything the world had ever seen. But this tricycle-like behemoth had one little problem'

​
The Tsar Tank in field tests. Notice the soldiers standing on the carriage.

'Also known as the Netopyr, this behemoth was the brainchild of Nikolay Lebedenko, a Russian military engineer who worked on the original design with Nikolai Zhukovsky, Boris Stechkin, and Alexander Mikulin.

The Tsar Tank was gigantic even by modern standards. It was nearly 60 feet long and almost 30 feet wide. It featured a large armored T-shaped carriage with a main top turret bristling with machine guns. Lower sponsons were also equipped machine guns for covering fire. A crew of *10* operated the vehicle.

Would you put 10 soldiers in one place to be shot at? A machine in the field requiring 10 operators?

'Each large wheel was powered by a 250-horsepower engine that was adapted from *motors captured from a destroyed German Zeppelin*. On firm ground, the Tsar Tank reached a top speed of 11 miles an hour. At the rear, a small metal rotor provided balance, giving the military vehicle the appearance of a tricycle on steroids'


After failed tests, it was left in a swamp and eventually broke up for scrap in 1923 (same old story)

Giants roller boot?

Source


> Note: This OP was recovered from the Sh.org archive.





> Note: Archived Sh.org replies to this OP are included in this thread.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-12-07 10:47:20Reaction Score: 8


An interesting contraption this is indeed. Humongous for sure. I’d never guess it was a tank though. Wondering what it was before they used it for this so called tank. Alexander the Greats chariot hooked up to a monster horse? Kind of like chariot of the Gods?


As far as their negligent approach to the failed projects made with metal. We are definitely seeing a pattern there, don’t we? They just leave it to rot. This behavior where by their actions we should conclude, that producing new iron, or steel was easier than reusing used one... suspicious, isn’t it?


----------



## Timeshifter (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: TimeshifterDate: 2019-12-07 10:58:21Reaction Score: 6




KorbenDallas said:


> An interesting contraption this is indeed. Humongous for sure. I’d never guess it was a tank though. Wondering what it was before they used it for this so called tank. Alexander the Greats chariot hooked up to a monster horse? Kind of like chariot of the Gods?
> 
> As far as their negligent approach to the failed projects made with metal. We are definitely seeing a pattern there, don’t we? They just leave it to rot. This behavior where by their actions we should conclude, that producing new iron, or steel was easier than reusing used one... suspicious, isn’t it?


Sure is suspicious. What engineers would consider this poor design for anything remotely military? Where is the development?

Lets build this, if it does not work we can simply leave it to rot.

Ridiculous narative! Most if these 'inventions' are the same, utterly ridiculous.

Proof however how easy it is to fool/ please the sleeping masses.


----------



## Seven823One (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Seven823OneDate: 2019-12-07 15:14:16Reaction Score: 1




KorbenDallas said:


> As far as their negligent approach to the failed projects made with metal. We are definitely seeing a pattern there, don’t we? They just leave it to rot.


Is that a replica of Tsar Tank made in modern times? How come there are cars parked behind the fence in the background? Or, someone pulled it out of the bog and put on display in Russia?


----------



## Plissken (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: PlisskenDate: 2019-12-07 16:35:36Reaction Score: 2


The name is interesting.  Neto has no meaning in Russian but in Portuguese it means grandson.  Pyre is a heap of combustible materials usually for a corpse burning at a funeral.  Grandson pyre?  Grandson fire?  Grandson funeral?  That can't be it.  How about a bat?

The name netopyr brings up a Czech wiki for a  bat.  Only thing interesting about naming this after a bat from our perspective  is: echolocation - the ability to navigate through your own hearing by reflecting the sound of their whistle from objects (especially prey) - similarly works sonar. The lowest frequency has a varied bat , about 20 kHz and the highest frequency has a limestone small to about 110 kHz.


This article clears it up with this statement.

I could not find an overhead shot to compare it to a bat...  They do have a model of the tank you can build.

Plissken


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-12-07 16:57:53Reaction Score: 1




Timeshifter said:


> Is this another piece of found tech?


Probably not.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-12-07 17:11:36Reaction Score: 3




jd755 said:


> Probably not.


Found tech could be so much more than just an actual piece of equipment. Using older documents and blueprints would also make these a found tech.

In my personal opinion, the entire industrial revolution was a process of indoctrination of the inherited achievements. There were quite a few out of the blue and lacking any development pieces of machinery built. It’s rather clear that there had to be some R&D performed to get to what they were building.

Simultaneously we had patent offices burning left and right, where miraculously most of the documents, or copies of the documents survived. In which case we could have thousands of patents removed, but officially nothing was missing.

We can definitely start adding links to some detailed descriptions of how armies of slaves worked day and night to build those tombs we know as pyramids. This is not what this forum is for though. Looking beyond the narrative and considering the totality of everything should be a part of any research, imho.


----------



## Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: jd755Date: 2019-12-07 18:01:49Reaction Score: 2


Yes but the 'found tech' put forward on here is always a physical object. It is always portrayed as something else that gets repurposed by people who apparently have no idea of its original purpose into something else.
I quite agree stuff could lurk in paper records and be made manifest again and passed off as 'new', probably happens much more than we realise simply because if the perpetrator of the deception keeps it to themselves then no-one will know.
When it comes to single devices like this thing the odds, for me, favour the probability that the thing was made by, when and how the articles available today suggest.  I don't mean the god of narrative wikiwaki 'we need youtr donations' wikipedia articles, they are all bullshit as you yourself keep proving.
When it comes to a devices where their are a few like the Winans ships and the wheeled ship contraptions the odds, for me again, favour wealthy people indulging themselves not large lumps of metal being 'discovered' ready to fix up and re-purpose, nor plans and documents waiting to be made 'real.
With devices 'found tech' is to me the same as finding a scewdriver and no screws. The driver is the 'found tech' the purpose of which is unknown. Would the finders re-invent the screw and if so how would then know to do that or would they use it to lever the lids of something or make holes in something or split wood with it. All uses we today put screwdrivers to none off which bear any relation to its designed function.

And why have the 'found tech' discoveries stopped?
Or are they ongoing and just hidden away in secret somewhere?

That site is in Russian. It carries a lot of detail and images that don't 'make it' into the 'western' internet.
The device is Russian.
Therefore on the basis of the available knowledge to me it's story checks out.
I recognise other people see it differently when they look into these things and people are searching for a 'found tech' smoking gun so too speak but this single device isn't it, to me always, always, to me.


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-12-07 18:11:40Reaction Score: 2


it looks like some kind of mining ? machine part ?  and some idiot generals with their sixth grade level fantasy thinking , think its weapon because they think everything is weapon. Its a big bicycle  how could this thing have any practical war value? but mines look like big mousetrap game machinery with wheels and chutes and things and widgets   its looks like a component to me.

_This episode was badly written._



jd755 said:


> Yes but the 'found tech' put forward on here is always a physical object. It is always portrayed as something else that gets repurposed by people who apparently have no idea of its original purpose into something else.
> I quite agree stuff could lurk in paper records and be made manifest again and passed off as 'new', probably happens much more than we realise simply because if the perpetrator of the deception keeps it to themselves then no-one will know.
> When it comes to single devices like this thing the odds, for me, favour the probability that the thing was made by, when and how the articles available today suggest.  I don't mean the god of narrative wikiwaki 'we need youtr donations' wikipedia articles, they are all bullshit as you yourself keep proving.
> When it comes to a devices where their are a few like the Winans ships and the wheeled ship contraptions the odds, for me again, favour wealthy people indulging themselves not large lumps of metal being 'discovered' ready to fix up and re-purpose, nor plans and documents waiting to be made 'real.
> ...


Found tech can be all of the above and as so many occultist from recent history prove it can be 'channeled' from ?? as a transmission from entities in  "a far place" it can be on a clay tablet a lost manuscript it can be an object  whose use is completely incomprehensible  like your screwdriver.  Its weird that staring in the Late 1700s ealy 1800swe have this simultaneous out break of all kinds of bizarre unless tech coinciding with a new science of archaeology which within a very short time frame became 'weaponized' and military types all over the place became obsessed with "archaeology" . The  German Govt ,The British Govt. The US and The French The Russian govt and The Vatican all have a known track record of finding things hiding things and then destroying the sites, or declaring them off limits for one reason or another (suddenly they become a militarized hot spot )
I don;t  know which things are found tech but something with no history of development was tinkered with and experimented with and then discarded with no follow up tech  are found tech candidates for me.  The Indian Govt  is currently experimenting with creating space technology based on  Vedic texts.  We have all kinds of old alchemical treatises on everything from the quest for immortally to rockets to electricity and on and on.  I don't think found tech stopped but not all found tech will like this ridiculous bike thing some of  it will be  forms of energy and silent control systems  so on and so forth.


----------



## KD Archive (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: KorbenDallasDate: 2019-12-07 23:54:13Reaction Score: 5




Seven823One said:


> Is that a replica of Tsar Tank made in modern times? How come there are cars parked behind the fence in the background? Or, someone pulled it out of the bog and put on display in Russia?


This is probably a replica. I think the one below could be the real thing. May be...



_And whatever __these thing__ were, or were not...
_


----------



## HollyHoly (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: HollyHolyDate: 2019-12-08 01:09:49Reaction Score: 7




KorbenDallas said:


> This is probably a replica. I think the one below could be the real thing. May be...
> 
> View attachment 35604
> 
> ...


AWESOME!!
so  the  ultimate weapon is a great big  wheel contraption that smashes everything? whats the little pod part in the front here supposed to do? TVTB sure have weird fantasies,   DARPA built a Robot that  chops up anything organic  it encounters and somehow converts this biomass to fuel to run itself. reminds me of Movie: Mortal Engines (2018)


----------



## JimDuyer (Apr 26, 2021)

> Note: This post was recovered from the Sh.org archive.Username: Jim DuyerDate: 2019-12-08 15:39:15Reaction Score: 2




Timeshifter said:


> Is this another piece of found tech?
> 
> A tank, anyone think this is a real posibility? The guns range is litimited by those silly wheels.
> 
> ...


They weren't the brightest bulbs in the drawer, by any stretch of the imagination.


----------



## iseidon (Sep 17, 2022)

In old Russian dictionaries, I found the word «нетопырь-netopyr». It means bat (летучая мышь; flying mouse). There is an article on wikipedia about this type of bat (a link to the Russian article so you can see the same title «нетопырь»; the same name in Ukrainian).












Dal
1863​Sreznevsky
1902​Diachenko
1899​Bosul
2005​

нетопырь – netopyr (нетопир – Ukrainian, Bosul)​
If you look at it from the perspective of modern Russian, it is «one who does not/ne/не trample/topaet/топает» (in the case of a tank, «rolls, not tramples»). Also, the meaning «нет пера – net pera – no feather» is given.

The suffix «ырь-yr». Original meaning: the idea of saving or getting rid of something; the idea of helping or rendering a service. Final meaning: something to be saved or rescued from.

Similar forms of «непътырь-neptyr» (there are similarities with «neptun») and «нотопырь-notopyr» (in terms of modern Russian, it can be read as «нот-not»+«пыр/пырь-pyr» = note/sound/night + power/heat, «he who is strong at night», «he who has the power of sound», «one who is able or has the power to lead/locate in the night», «one who can or has the power to lead/orient with sound/notes»; in Russian there is an alternation [the letter changes when the root changes to another part of speech] «т-ч/t-ch»; the Russian word for «ночь-night», which are probably related to «нот-not»; but I have found no etymological evidence for this; although, dictionaries give a reference to the ancient Greek «νυκτοπερος» – «nuktoperos/nyktoperos»; «νυκτ» – night, «περ» – strength/enhancement) are also indicated. If we believe the dictionaries of Church Slavonic (Diachenko, 1899), Old Russian (Sreznevsky, 1902) and Great Russian (Dal, 1863), these dictionaries also denote «летучая мышь – letuchaya/flying mysh/mouse  – bat».







Sreznevsky
1902​Diachenko
1899​

непътырь – neptyr​




Diachenko
1899​

нотопырь – notopyr​


Plissken said:


> The name is interesting.  Neto has no meaning in Russian but in Portuguese it means grandson.



In Russian, the prefix «не-ne» means «absence/rejection». At the beginning of a word, almost always, this meaning is used (and then the root or another prefix is used).

In Old Russian there was a word «нети/neti/netii» - nephew (now, it is not used in Russian). It seems to me that there is a connection with the English word «net» (сеть, нить – set/sett, nit/nitt).







Sreznevsky
1902​Diachenko
1899​

нети – netii​UPD. Recently I found an etymological trace indicating that in the old world weapons/guns/etc were used for creation/construction/treatment/etc. Etymologically, they worked on the ray (laser, jet) principle, using optical and sonic properties.


----------

